# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur > Thai Musik >  Ying Thitikarn
[youtube:2nwn5rw5]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cf9XJjA7co0[/youtube:2nwn5rw5]









....echt nen niedliches Schnuckelchen.   ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Warum wurd mir die eigentlich nicht vorgestellt, Stefan???  ::

----------

> Warum wurd mir die eigentlich nicht vorgestellt, Stefan???


Da du zur richtigen Zeit am falschen Ort warst.   :cool:

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ich hoffe das wird nachgeholt!  ::

----------

